# Man, it's hot!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, it's so hot here that my computer just melted into a big pile of goo   

:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 

It's TOO hot! I hate summer time! :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Went to the Restaurant today to eat and the Ice Cream turned to milk before I could get from the machine to the table.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The only good thing is there's a lot more eye candy. 








Speaking of which, where's MissouriMule's summer pics? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> The only good thing is there's a lot more eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

You guys in Texas need to quit whining. Texas has ALWAYS been HOT in the summer!!! Now, try dealing with that heat in Minnesota !! It's SUPPOSED TO BE COOL here !!! (Last summer, we barely got above 80 except for a couple of days)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, someone needs to make a cheap, portable A/C suit


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Just got of the phone with a buddy of mine in Scottsdale, AZ...

It's a 118 there, with a dewpoint of 50! He says it's taking everything his A/C can put, out just to keep the inside of his house at 85! :smt022


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yup...its 98 right now and my ac hasnt shut off since 10:15 this am.......Feels like Tx to me


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Thanks to some overcast skies, we're only at 91 today with a dewpoint of 74. When/ IF the suns comes out, it's gonna suck. That's OK, we'll be whining this winter when it hits -30!!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My A/C has run 24/3 for the last 3 days. Supposed to be the same for at least the next week. Got 2 fans +A/C in my office and it gets about 75 during night and now it's 86. Temp. outside is 100 with 112 heat index. Will have to check with the Bank for a loan, when I get my Elect. bill.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Just got done mowing the yard. Had to wait until almost dark, too freaking hot to do it any other time.......:smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Just think cool thoughts...? :smt028


I can go for that  :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Cool thoughts don't work !!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Thor said:


> Cool thoughts don't work !!


Eat some ice cream and try harder


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the heat. The hotter the better. I was in Mexico a few summers ago and wow it was like 120 everyday. Here in Cali it was about 105 this afternoon. I dipped my tshirt in the pool and wore it in the house with the A/C on. Felt so nice. Of course I reeked like chlorine all day.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, someone needs to make a cheap, portable A/C suit


Wrangler makes a good long sleeve, all cotton shirt. Pair this with a pair of 100% cotton jeans and a good Resistol straw hat, and you've got that.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Wrangler makes a good long sleeve, all cotton shirt. Pair this with a pair of 100% cotton jeans and a good Resistol straw hat, and you've got that.
> 
> Bob Wright


Not quite  

On a side note - whereever that photo came from above is making a password request everytime I come to this page - must be a result of the hotlink...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Not quite
> 
> On a side note - whereever that photo came from above is making a password request everytime I come to this page - must be a result of the hotlink...


It looks like it was the photo I linked. I edited it out of my post but I can't edit the one that quoted me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it would have to be re-uploaded and then relinked.... It's ok. This thread will probably be gone soon anyway...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Not quite
> 
> On a side note - whereever that photo came from above is making a password request everytime I come to this page - must be a result of the hotlink...


I deleted the "bikini's in the snow" too... just incase. I notice you have it in your reply, ya might want to dump it too. If it was me.... it wasn't my intent. sorry Ship....


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, it would have to be re-uploaded and then relinked.... It's ok. This thread will probably be gone soon anyway...


Can't you edit j.d.'s post?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Todays temperature
Fair

102°F
(39°C) 
Humidity: 33 %
Wind Speed: Calm
Barometer: 29.93"
Dewpoint: 68°F (20°C)
Heat Index: 108°F (42°C)
Visibility: 10.00 mi.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Can't you edit j.d.'s post?


Yea, but I'd have to upload the pic someplace else and then relink it - didn't wanna mess w/ such a photo while I am at work...

< Hey, I accidentally edited your post w/ my reponse instead of hitting "reply"  - so, even though it said I edited your post, I didn't do anything  >


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's cloudy, breezy and 86* here. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The heat is taking a rest, calling for a high of 76 of Saturday!!!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

It is storming BIG TIME down here in FLA right now....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> It is storming BIG TIME down here in FLA right now....


Is it still hot?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Is it still hot?


not too bad it's been overcast all afternoon. only hit *95 TODAY...And this storm has knocked the edge off of the heat quite abit.... HOT DAMN the DISH jus came back on...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here's what we need. Do you guys have these in Florida?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

This is why I never leave the house.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Almost a rerun of yesterday. 
air

102°F
(39°C) 
Humidity: 37 %
Wind Speed: SE 3 MPH
Barometer: 29.95"
Dewpoint: 72°F (22°C)
Heat Index: 112°F (44°C)
Visibility: 10.00 mi.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

68*, cloudy, cool and a nice breeze here. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> 68*, cloudy, cool and a nice breeze here. :mrgreen:


:smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


:butthead::butthead::butthead:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> :butthead::butthead::butthead:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Is that all you got? :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 


It's 53*, cloudy with a light breeze and a chance of showers later. :finga:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


>


That pathetic show of firepower reminds me of Cliffy explaining anything gun related. :smt117


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cliffy Spiffy


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It was 121 in Yuma yesterday. Sleeves-down ACUs and combat boots are not the most comfortable in that heat, but I drove on by drinking a lot of water.

Just remember, guys, there are 140,000 Americans in Iraq wearing heavy body armor and full battle rattle, and fighting on a daily basis. It regularly gets upward of 130 there. So keep in mind that you could have it a lot worse than retreating to air conditioned cars and houses and ice cream parlors.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Just remember, guys, there are 140,000 Americans in Iraq wearing heavy body armor and full battle rattle, and fighting on a daily basis. It regularly gets upward of 130 there. So keep in mind that you could have it a lot worse than retreating to air conditioned cars and houses and ice cream parlors.


 You said it Brother... !


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Amen !!!


----------

